# Got into an accident with Pax in car (not at fault)(no RS)



## DontGoToPaterson (Mar 15, 2019)

-Driving pax, pulling into gas station to put air in my tire.
-as im pulling in (making a right), car behind me hits my front passenger door. She's at fault.
-not bad damage. Car drives. Going to need a new car door panel because the door doesn't fully shut . 
-Everyone was fine.
-I don't have rideshare insurance.
-Will my insurance drop me?
-how does uber insurance work ?


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

If you didn't cause the accident then it's on the other drivers insurance to fix it... Your insurance or Ubers shouldn't be involved. And since there were no passenger injuries I see no reason either should find out.

Now take this as a bullet dodged and get a Rideshare addendum for your insurance... Cuz if it were your fault you would have been ****ed. And yes your insurance would drop you like a bad habit and IF YOU were lucky Ubers might cover you after an absurd deductible..

Get RS coverage tomorrow.


----------



## DontGoToPaterson (Mar 15, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> If you didn't cause the accident then it's on the other drivers insurance to fix it... Your insurance or Ubers shouldn't be involved. And since there were no passenger injuries I see no reason either should find out.
> 
> Now take this as a bullet dodged and get a Rideshare addendum for your insurance... Cuz if it were your fault you would have been @@@@ed. And yes your insurance would drop you like a bad habit and IF YOU were lucky Ubers might cover you after an absurd deductible..
> 
> Get RS coverage tomorrow.


Passenger reported it. I don't know why. She was taking pictures and I asked why. Said he has too.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

DontGoToPaterson said:


> Everyone was fine.


NO, you're not.


DontGoToPaterson said:


> Will my insurance drop me?


It's possible if they find out.
Insurances DO talk to each other.


DontGoToPaterson said:


> Passenger reported it. I don't know why.


Uber insurance covers the riders for $1 million.
Now you know why.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

*No-Fault Insurance*
Minnesota is a no-fault insurance state. This means that a driver or passenger involved in an auto accident must seek payment from their own insurance company for income loss, medical expenses, and replacement services, regardless of who is ultimately found to be at fault in causing the accident.

If your state is the same then yes your Insurance Company will find out...even if you don't file a claim it will be reported by the other driver

Rideshare Insurance add on is like $15 ...


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Thousands of car owners jump on the UBER Bandwagen without doing any research into risk Profit/Loss. It's so easy to download apps and do things to make money at a loss these days. Make money with your stuff: Car, House, Tools, and not have all the facts until it's too late. You Sir, have taken it upon yourself to have fallen into despair with your car, by acceleration of an early death. The value diminishes not only by driving it off the lot, but by using it as a TAXI. Commercial vehicles require a specific type of insurance, and responsibility that non commercial users have. Not only that, you will have to file taxes over it.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

did you exchange insurance info with the person who hit you? If so what insurance did you give them? personal or uber?
was there a police report?
If Pax took photos. that means they are reporting it .so you better report it to at least Uber.
If you gave them your personal insurance info you will be dropped. and getting a new insurance will be hard and very expensive because you committed insurance fraud by doing uber without a rideshare policy or endorsement or telling your personal insurance. 
Goo Luck.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

I don't care who reported shyt... I was recently in an accident caused by another driver... My insurance was not and never will be involved. And yes I had a passenger, Lyft took care of her, and she is also sueing the other driver for damages... Me I'm all good and their insurance paid for my new X5, and a 5 digit check to keep me happy.

Oh and yes I'm covered, by commercial Insurance so never would've been an issue either way... I just didn't want it on my insurance record....that shyt costs enough already...


----------



## DontGoToPaterson (Mar 15, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> I don't care who reported shyt... I was recently in an accident caused by another driver... My insurance was not and never will be involved. And yes I had a passenger, Lyft took care of her, and she is also sueing the other driver for damages... Me I'm all good and their insurance paid for my new X5, and a 5 digit check to keep me happy.
> 
> Oh and yes I'm covered, by commercial Insurance so never would've been an issue either way... I just didn't want it on my insurance record....that shyt costs enough already...
> 
> View attachment 486171


wait, so when you get into an accident you should be using ubers insurance and not yours? I already reported it too uber and they told me I should hear from an adjuster soon. should I cancel my personal insurance claim now?


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

DontGoToPaterson said:


> wait, so when you get into an accident you should be using ubers insurance and not yours? I already reported it too uber and they told me I should hear from an adjuster soon. should I cancel my personal insurance claim now?


U said they hit you... Other than if that passenger is hurt you shouldn't have to contact either... It should all fall on the other guy.

Who got the ticket?


----------



## DontGoToPaterson (Mar 15, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> U said they hit you... Other than if that passenger is hurt you shouldn't have to contact either... It should all fall on the other guy.
> 
> Who got the ticket?


due to the covid-19 it's a huge mess. cops won't come to the scene unless theres an injury.

we had to drive to the police station and fill a form out OURSELVES. then mail it. it's a huge joke.

I guarentee it's going to be a he said she said issue now.

at the scene, she admitted she hit me and was wrong.,


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

DontGoToPaterson said:


> wait, so when you get into an accident you should be using ubers insurance and not yours? I already reported it too uber and they told me I should hear from an adjuster soon. should I cancel my personal insurance claim now?


Unfortunately with insurance questions you can get a lot of useless information on the forum because each state has their own set of rules that govern the insurance policies in their specific state. They can be similar or VERY different. NJ has some very specific unique differences.

Since you are in NJ you should go on the local NJ forum.


----------



## DontGoToPaterson (Mar 15, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Unfortunately with insurance questions you can get a lot of useless information on the forum because each state has their own set of rules that govern the insurance policies in their specific state. They can be similar or VERY different. NJ has some very specific unique differences.
> 
> Since you are in NJ you should go on the local NJ forum.


i just spoke with her insurance. she's aready changing her story. this covid thing is a huge joke.

with an officer at the scene she would've been ticket. instead no ticket and its becoming a 50/50 he said she said.

she admitted she was wrong at the scene as well. she hit my passenger door as im pulling in for christ sakes.

a dashcam would've solved this,. my fault on my end for being so careless and thinking I don't need one.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

DontGoToPaterson said:


> i just spoke with her insurance. she's aready changing her story. this covid thing is a huge joke.
> 
> with an officer at the scene she would've been ticket. instead no ticket and its becoming a 50/50 he said she said.
> 
> she admitted she was wrong at the scene as well. she hit my passenger door as im pulling in for christ sakes.


Did your dash cam catch any of it? Even if it was only the conversation it would be helpful.

Getting hit with a pax in the car is everyones worst nightmare if you have no R/S coverage, sorry that happened to you.

Luckily, the one time I got hit I was on the way to a pickup so no pax was in the car. I was rear ended so fault was easy and my dash cam caught the collision and I made sure I talked to the driver by my front door with the window open so I captured the whole conversation. Never needed to notify Uber or my insurance company. A beer truck hit me and the company had so many accidents they didn't want another insurance claim and gave me a nice CASH settlement I was happy with.

Good Luck.


----------



## DontGoToPaterson (Mar 15, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Did your dash cam catch any of it? Even if it was only the conversation it would be helpful.
> 
> Getting hit with a pax in the car is everyones worst nightmare if you have no R/S coverage, sorry that happened to you.
> 
> ...


no dashcam. i know. my fault and i deserve everything coming my way.

just a heads up, this covid thing is a huge joke. officers don't respond to accidents, you have to drive to the police station to fill out a report. i mean what kind of shit is this. stories change etc. dashcam would end all of that.

i'll get through it, relatively small fix regardless. need a new door and window, fender between the wheel and door is messed up, but should be good.

thank you for your help sir.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

DontGoToPaterson said:


> no dashcam. i know. my fault and i deserve everything coming my way.
> 
> just a heads up, this covid thing is a huge joke. officers don't respond to accidents, you have to drive to the police station to fill out a report. i mean what kind of shit is this. stories change etc. dashcam would end all of that.
> 
> ...


If you didn't have a dash cam get the gas station to pony up the video from their station cameras, which they most likely have...


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

DontGoToPaterson said:


> -Driving pax, pulling into gas station to put air in my tire.
> -as im pulling in (making a right), car behind me hits my front passenger door. She's at fault.
> -not bad damage. Car drives. Going to need a new car door panel because the door doesn't fully shut .
> -Everyone was fine.
> ...


WARNING: CLEAR FACTS AHEAD!

Congratulations, you are stupid!

These questions you should have asked *BEFORE* doing rideshare.

Depending upon the insurance rules and policies in your state, you may have committed insurance fraud, if your personal auto liability insurance policy has any stipulation about all commercial use of the covered vehicle is excluded.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

DontGoToPaterson said:


> -Driving pax, pulling into gas station to put air in my tire.
> -as im pulling in (making a right), car behind me hits my front passenger door. She's at fault.
> -not bad damage. Car drives. Going to need a new car door panel because the door doesn't fully shut .
> -Everyone was fine.
> ...


Its the other guys fault. Dont report the accident. You can take it to a body shop and get the estimate. I would try to get them to pay you in cash and get another door w the same paint code and install it myself. Otherwise you are going to have to go through ubers insurance pay the $1000 deductible and wait for them to go after the other guy to get it back. Youll have an accident on your record though
Accidents suck....


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

DontGoToPaterson said:


> -Driving pax, pulling into gas station to put air in my tire.
> -as im pulling in (making a right), car behind me hits my front passenger door. She's at fault.
> -not bad damage. Car drives. Going to need a new car door panel because the door doesn't fully shut .
> -Everyone was fine.


*You were pulling into a gas station to put air in your tire while you had passengers in your car? Is this standard business for you?*



DontGoToPaterson said:


> -I don't have rideshare insurance.
> -Will my insurance drop me?
> -how does uber insurance work ?


Yes your insurance will probably drop you if you tell them about the accident because you have been using your car commercially without telling them. So I wouldn't tell them about it.

Uber's insurance covers your passengers not yourself. It also covers damage to your car but there is a Deductible of $1000.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

I think we are missing the bigger question. Why were you putting air in your tire with a rider in the car? I would have got out of your uber and cancelled. No idea what else is wrong with your car


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Did your passenger hear the driver admit it's her fault? If so, you have a witness. The driver does not. If you were turning right Most states it's illegal to pass when someone is making a right-hand turn. You can usually pass on the right if they're making a left hand turn but even then usually the vehicle has to be actively turning left before you can pass on the right. You were in the lane furthest to the right, correct? I would think it would be pretty hard for her to get out of improper lane usage or passing but then again you're not going to have an insurance fighting for you. If you don't have Rideshare insurance it's going to have to go through Uber's. They're not necessarily a big activist on our part. Did your passenger happened to get any photos of the position of the vehicles or anything else in regards to the accident scene other than just the damage to your vehicle? Perhaps those can be used in the case against the other driver?

Uber's insurance will be your insurance on this. As long as the other party assumes 100% responsibility, you won't have a deductible. If responsibility of split you'll have to pay Ubers deductible or find a shop that will work with you on the deductible. If you filed a claim with your personal insurance, you very well may get dropped. Keep personal and Commercial there's completely separate. Everyone's policy has a Clause that states if you're transporting paying passengers it voids your policy. I know here nothing is really done unless you try to get them to pay out on a claim involving a paying passenger


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

This is going to be a tough one. No police on scene to check on accident, no dashcam, other driver changing their story. For what is worth, it is on UBER's insurance since you had a rider, however, and this is a big IF, will UBER insurance step up?, since you had to put air on your tire with a rider in the car. They can easily claim that your vehicle was not road worthy and deny any assistance. Best of luck to you and I hope things turn in your favor.


----------



## Uberbrent (Mar 22, 2016)

And....you will be deactivated until the car is repaired.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Good luck, it can be an ugly mess to un-weave. At his point asking a forum for help is too late. I suspect your insurance company will find out because the other insurance company will contact them.

Just hpe they don't cancel you for not having rideshare addendum. Based on your state rules I am thinking Uber should cover you, less their deductible. Hopefully you have the PAX information to use as a witness to confirm you were not at fault.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

The other party probably had all kinds of people yapping in their ear. Now all she sees is dollar signs


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

i was rear ended stopped at a red light awhile back...app on, no pax... lady on cell phone
didnt involve uber or my ins co... drove with damage to rear bumper for 2 months...ladies ins paid to fix no questions asked...they were most concerned $ wise if i was hurt


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Denver Dick said:


> i was rear ended stopped at a red light awhile back...app on, no pax... lady on cell phone
> didnt involve uber or my ins co... drove with damage to rear bumper for 2 months...ladies ins paid to fix no questions asked...they were most concerned $ wise if i was hurt


A bumper is a couple hundred bucks,

a back injury is a couple thousand an appointment every week for 30 years until you drop dead.

What you would be more worried about if you were an insurance adjuster?


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

DontGoToPaterson said:


> due to the covid-19 it's a huge mess. cops won't come to the scene unless theres an injury.
> 
> we had to drive to the police station and fill a form out OURSELVES. then mail it. it's a huge joke.
> 
> ...


One word....

DASHCAM


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> Oh and yes I'm covered, by commercial Insurance so never would've been an issue either way... I just didn't want it on my insurance record....that shyt costs enough already...


This guy wastes all his money on X5's and insurance scams

Do your own research and don't believe anything he says


----------

